
Ultimate Epic Battle Simulator – Improvement in AI Pathfinding: 25k Castle Siege - eriknstr
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJQQMT1QQik
======
eriknstr
Via
[https://www.reddit.com/r/gamedev/comments/5v1dt9/can_someone...](https://www.reddit.com/r/gamedev/comments/5v1dt9/can_someone_help_explain_how_ai_pathfinding_is/)

